# Sony hack losses.



## sergster1 (May 3, 2011)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> Following up on this morning's news (First PSN, now Sony shutdowns their SOE network!) that Sony Online Entertainment servers were offline across the board, Sony Online Entertainment announced that it has lost 12,700 customer credit card numbers as the result of an attack, and roughly 24.6 million accounts may have been breached.
> 
> The company took SOE servers offline after learning of the attack last evening, and today detailed the unfortunate results: "approximately 12,700 non-US credit or debit card numbers and expiration dates (but not credit card security codes), and about 10,700 direct debit records of certain customers in Austria, Germany, the Netherlands, and Spain" were lost, apparently from "an outdated database from 2007." Of the 12,700 total, 4,300 are alleged to be from Japan, while the remainder come from the aforementioned four European countries.
> 
> ...



Sources: BGR & Joystiq







*faceplam*

DISCUSS!


----------



## The Catboy (May 3, 2011)

Well that was fast


----------



## ShadowSoldier (May 3, 2011)

Is sony being hacked considered news worthy any more?


----------



## sergster1 (May 3, 2011)

ShadowSoldier said:
			
		

> Is sony being hacked considered news worthy any more?



Yes since this the the SECOND time within a less than 30 days that they have been hacked. This shows the lack of care they have for their customers. And complete disrespect.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (May 3, 2011)

This reminds me, I need to get a PS3 sometime soon.

I wouldn't say they don't care about their consumers. A company without consumers is a dead company. I don't know if it's Sony rushing the process of getting their consumers back online (which, hey, is a selling point of the PS3) or if hackers are just really persistent since the first hack.


----------



## Ikki (May 3, 2011)

Sony should be sweatin' buckets.


----------



## 1234turtles (May 3, 2011)

man what the **** sony i was starting to respect you again
they better double the ps+ to 60 days and more free games added


----------



## sergster1 (May 3, 2011)

1234turtles said:
			
		

> man what the **** sony i was starting to respect you again
> they better double the ps+ to 60 days and more free games added



They best give everyone who lost money a free PS4. O wait i dont want it now.


----------



## Foxi4 (May 3, 2011)

...you didn't SERIOSLY expect them to re-program the whole PSN infrastructure within a week, did you...? It takes time, that's why it's not LAUNCHED yet. Jeez...


----------



## Joe88 (May 3, 2011)

sergster1 said:
			
		

> This shows the lack of care they have for their customers. And complete disrespect.


this really has nothing to do with that

its now obvious somebody is out to get them
evidence is pointing to an inside job right now though on both attacks


----------



## Chanser (May 3, 2011)

It's not the second time, this was happening during the PSN hack.


----------



## DJPlace (May 3, 2011)

so psn is pushed back father?!?. if it is... then i'm going say to hell with it!!


----------



## sergster1 (May 3, 2011)

Foxi4 said:
			
		

> ...you didn't SERIOSLY expect them to re-program the whole PSN infrastructure within a week, did you...? It takes time, that's why it's not LAUNCHED yet. Jeez...



It wasnt psn that was hacked. It was SOE. Sony Online Entertainment. Two very different companies. Plus the data was stored on TWO different data banks. This means that they have no excuse saying that ohh we accidentally didnt use proper security on this server.


----------



## DJPlace (May 3, 2011)

sergster1 said:
			
		

> Foxi4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



oh i see i guess i misread it or something. well no psn delay makes me a happy man!!


----------



## Law (May 3, 2011)

sergster1 said:
			
		

> ShadowSoldier said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You say that as though they're hacking themselves.


----------



## trumpet-205 (May 3, 2011)

You can't do much with credit card number and exp. date alone. You would need name, address, and 3 digits security code on the back (for AMEX, 4 digits on the front) in order to use that credit account. Credit card companies will deny transactions if all hacker have are credit card numbers and exp.dates.


----------



## Canonbeat234 (May 3, 2011)

Sadly this just makes me wonder if Sony is going to ever remodel their security infrastructure? I mean SOE is using the same one after they got hacked a few days ago. Now again, they are claiming to be hacked again.  I wonder what other PS3 owners are saying about this?

In other news, Sony CEO admits he's the hacker. This total shock and dismay haven't register to their fans until a few day later.


----------



## Joe88 (May 3, 2011)

Canonbeat234 said:
			
		

> I mean SOE is using the same one after they got hacked a few days ago. Now again, they are claiming to be hacked again.


as Chanser stated
this hack happened at the same time that PSN was hacked


----------



## ShadowSoldier (May 3, 2011)

Well obviously someone wants to ruin Sony....

DAMN YOU SATORU IWATA!


----------



## Hanketsu7787 (May 3, 2011)

Almost 2 weeks without psn..... I wouldn't have even noticed if i hadn't heard Arcana Heart 3 and Skullgirls were out. Oh well thats why we have DS's.


----------



## Hydreigon (May 3, 2011)

...Again? Right after PSN was shut down?

Looks like someone really wants to take down Sony and ruin their reputation.  It can't be a coincidence, can it?


----------



## BasedKiliK (May 3, 2011)

Sony just can't get a fucking break.


----------



## FireGrey (May 3, 2011)

Law said:
			
		

> sergster1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


exactly 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Anyway not their fault they got hacked...


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (May 3, 2011)

demonicstrife said:
			
		

> Innocent PS3 Hackers just couldn't get a fucking break from Sony.



Karma is a bitch isin't it?


----------



## Guild McCommunist (May 3, 2011)

stanleyopar2000 said:
			
		

> demonicstrife said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I don't think hurting thousands of innocent consumers is exactly justifiable karma. It's not like whoever is doing this is out for revenge, odds are they're just some greedy prick who wants a lot of personal information (credit cards in particular) to do whatever he wants with it.


----------



## I am r4ymond (May 3, 2011)

When will this whole "messing with Sony" thing going to end? Honestly, I think it's fucking retarded. I've been keeping track on these "Fucking with Sony" threads lately. These actions are somewhat uncalled for, even if it's for fucking with that graf_chokolo dude and Geohot.

Then again, I guess it's Sony's fault for having poor security and protection.


----------



## Wintrale (May 3, 2011)

Hydreigon said:
			
		

> ...Again? Right after PSN was shut down?
> 
> Looks like someone really wants to take down Sony and ruin their reputation.  It can't be a coincidence, can it?



This is how it's going to be for a while, I think. More and more people will keep attacking Sony and its services, each person or group following the one before them for no reason other than it seems like fun. They'll keep breaking and breaking and breaking and they'll not stop until Sony goes out of business. Some people are just that spiteful.


----------



## Deleted-236924 (May 3, 2011)

I am r4ymond said:
			
		

> Then again, I guess it's Sony's fault for having poor security and protection.



You deserve to get your house robbed everytime you forget to lock the door when you leave.

*Oh wait...*


----------



## Masterpaul (May 3, 2011)

It seems sony reputation is fucked, its been on greek tv even. They said again... then the radio avrila program made fun of sony saying stuff like give as ur info and we will give it out.


----------



## Slyakin (May 3, 2011)

Wow. Just wow. I want to punch this guy in the fucking nuts. I want my freaking PSN back, for both my credit card AND for Portal 2. I never thought I would have said it, but my copy of Portal 2 has been collecting dust.


----------



## BasedKiliK (May 3, 2011)

Slyakin said:
			
		

> Wow. Just wow. I want to punch this guy in the fucking nuts. I want my freaking PSN back, for both my credit card AND for Portal 2. I never thought I would have said it, but my copy of Portal 2 has been collecting dust.


By this point, if you've got one, I'd just swap it for the 360 version.


----------



## jonesman99 (May 3, 2011)

The free PSN service would have been the only reason why I would have gotten a PS3, never mind now! lol jk


----------



## Slyakin (May 3, 2011)

demonicstrife said:
			
		

> Slyakin said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Too bad I can't. I don't want to pay for online for one, and I bought the game discounted (got coupons and traded in) and apparently my Gamestop doesn't accept returns on "discounted" games.

I'll just have to cope with having 3 copies of Portal 2 once PSN comes back (1 PS3, 1 Steam from the PS3, and the 1 Steam I'm buying now).


----------



## Deleted-236924 (May 3, 2011)

jonesman99 said:
			
		

> The free PSN service would have been the only reason why I would have gotten a PS3, never mind now! lol jk


Right now, the PS3 is PSN-free.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (May 3, 2011)

I am r4ymond said:
			
		

> When will this whole "messing with Sony" thing going to end? Honestly, I think it's fucking retarded. I've been keeping track on these "Fucking with Sony" threads lately. These actions are somewhat uncalled for, even if it's for fucking with that graf_chokolo dude and Geohot.
> 
> Then again, I guess it's Sony's fault for having poor security and protection.



I don't think it's because of the graf_chokolo and Geohot thing, I think it's the bigger picture that pissed people off.

Sony got away with stuff that they shouldn't have, and they prevented stuff that sort of went against people's rights.


----------



## Slyakin (May 3, 2011)

ShadowSoldier said:
			
		

> I don't think it's because of the graf_chokolo and Geohot thing, I think it's the bigger picture that pissed people off.
> 
> Sony got away with stuff that they shouldn't have, and they prevented stuff that sort of went against people's rights.


What these pricks need to learn, however, is that messing with the consumer is only gonna hurt them in the process.

They're not rallying support to help them; they're making an angry mob.


----------



## Memino (May 3, 2011)

Sony should be careful; reputation is a big thing in this industry. I'm not just talking about these hacks, all the trash talking by Sony representatives (http://www.t3.com/news/sony-gaming-boss-tears-into-nintendo?=55265), and those crappy Kevin Butler ads insulting other companies peripherals (despite copying them) are nonsense and disrespectful. Actions like that only sit well with the biggest Sony fanboys. I have a ps3, ps2 and psp and just cringe sometimes at the things Sony does. The only gaming company worse is activision with that douchebag Bobby Kotick but that's another story. As long as Sony get great third party exclusives I will buy their system, but if they keep this up the day will come that a lot of consumers will just give up on them.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (May 3, 2011)

At this point, I don't think they really care, or even need support.



			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> and those crappy Kevin Butler ads insulting other companies peripherals (despite copying them) are nonsense and disrespectful



I say bring more of them. That's when gaming was at it's best is during companies throwing shots at each other, like the 90's. Nintendo should be doing it, same with Microsoft.


----------



## Memino (May 3, 2011)

ShadowSoldier said:
			
		

> At this point, I don't think they really care, or even need support.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yea, sorry I didn't intend it like that. I like that too, but you can't trash talk someone when you copy them (like when they insult the wiimote). That's where I draw the line.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (May 3, 2011)

Memino said:
			
		

> ShadowSoldier said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Why not? If it's a stupid gimmick, then I say trash it all you want. At least the Move has better precision and capability than the Wiimote.


----------



## omgpwn666 (May 3, 2011)

I'm still getting a PS3, want me some Killzone.


----------



## SinHarvest24 (May 3, 2011)

I believe in Sony!!! fuck these hackers so hard they forget what are 1's n 0's!!!


----------



## Guild McCommunist (May 3, 2011)

Memino said:
			
		

> Yea, sorry I didn't intend it like that. I like that too, but you can't trash talk someone when you copy them (like when they insult the wiimote). That's where I draw the line.



I think they have all rights to trash talk them because it's Kevin Butler and Kevin Butler is just fucking awesome.

And Kev But ads are awesome. Sure as hell beats all those 'tards dancing in front of a Kinect or the "OUR FACES HAVE BEEN GRAFTED TO BE IN A PERMANENT SMILE" people of Nintendo ads.


----------



## GameWinner (May 3, 2011)

Wow after they figured out the PSN thing, they turn around and get hacked again. ._.


----------



## sonknuck23 (May 3, 2011)

Now I'm wondering if this means more downtime, considering I bought my PS3 2 days after the outage (I've only had it for a little over a week now) and I've still yet to enjoy PSN, lmao. . . kind of pissed.

Either way, shit happens, and it sucks hard. Instead of raging about how "WE DESERVE BETTER", I think people need to shut the fuck up and just be happy with what they got, lmao. I'm pretty content with Bioshock 2, it's fucking good haha,

EDIT: Sorry, I'm thinking SOE and PSN are 2 different things, my bad. . .


----------



## KingVamp (May 3, 2011)

Guild McCommunist said:
			
		

> This reminds me, I need to get a PS3 sometime soon.
> As if you don't already have one?
> 
> 
> ...








I'll was going to give you that, but at least Marcus Rivers is targeting phones not other games, so I like his better. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





This ,I believe, is completely in vain if hackers are doing it out of revenge. They hurting customers while it probably not going to do nothing to Sony.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (May 3, 2011)

KingVamp said:
			
		

> This ,I believe, is completely in vain if hackers are doing it out of revenge. They hurting customers while it probably not going to do nothing to Sony.



Sony's getting hurt too.


----------



## jerome27 (May 3, 2011)

Sony has failed to protect its consumers yet again.

No one is safe using a sony product or service.


----------



## sergster1 (May 3, 2011)

sonknuck23 said:
			
		

> EDIT: Sorry, I'm thinking SOE and PSN are 2 different things, my bad. . .



They ARE two different things.


----------



## ball2012003 (May 3, 2011)

Are you guys being retarded or something. Its been stated twice already in this thread that this hack happened at the same time the PSN hack happened. This is nothing new.


----------



## sonknuck23 (May 3, 2011)

sergster1 said:
			
		

> sonknuck23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



. . . I know. Hence why I made the edit and stated that I'm thinking they're 2 different things. . . . next time I'll use more spaces so you can read the words better, and I'LL ONLY TYPE    IN    CAPS.

Better for you?


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (May 3, 2011)

Guild McCommunist said:
			
		

> stanleyopar2000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I was talking about GeoHot, Graf_Chokolo (who got raided TWiCE) and the other individuals who just wanted to bring OtherOS back on the PS3..

not anonymous or the fucktards that stole thousands of PSN users identity...

PS - i'm seeing a little signature war between ball2012003 and sonknuck23...herp derp


----------



## [M]artin (May 3, 2011)

Just for clarification, *Joystiq published an article with a notable Update here:*http://www.joystiq.com/2011/05/02/sony-hit-with-second-attack-loses-12-700-credit-card-nu/http://www.joystiq.com/2011/05/02/sony-hit-with-second-attack-loses-12-700-credit-card-nu/



			
				Joystiq said:
			
		

> *Update, 9:03PM EST: SOE has provided us with the following statement, in which it confirms that its user data was stolen as part of the original intrusion -- not a second attack. "While the two systems are distinct and operated separately, given that they are both under the SONY umbrella, there is some degree of architecture that overlaps. The intrusions were similar in nature. This is NOT a second attack; new information has been discovered as part of our ongoing investigation of the external intrusion in April."*



So, no second attack here. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




(But, wow, Sony. Just discovering this information NOW, huh...? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## Gagarin (May 3, 2011)

If I were you guys, I would not insult hackers here, no matter how many proxies you are using 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sony and Kevin Butler - take that. You guys started - you have to end it.

More pizza for Sony


----------



## .Chris (May 3, 2011)

Good thing I didn't put my parents credit card number. I tried to let them buy that Loco Roco Hat


----------



## junkerde (May 3, 2011)

hahahaha....geohot is probably laughing in his twisty chair right now...."MWAHAHAHAHAH!"


----------



## Advi (May 3, 2011)

junkerde said:
			
		

> hahahaha....geohot is probably laughing in his twisty chair right now...."MWAHAHAHAHAH!"


why would that be? sony has recovered from being caught red handed before; this only hurts the thousands of people with stolen info.


----------



## Zeroneo (May 3, 2011)

If this attack happened at the same time as the PSN ones why didn't they took it down the same time they took PSN down?


----------



## Raynar (May 3, 2011)

Wow... Sony good game....


----------



## BlueStar (May 3, 2011)

ball2012003 said:
			
		

> Are you guys being retarded or something. Its been stated twice already in this thread that this hack happened at the same time the PSN hack happened. This is nothing new.
> 
> Reuters reckon it happened the day before
> 
> ...



And people who might have had their data compromised are only finding out now.

Sorry, it's beyond the point of ignoring or making excuses for Sony's incompetence now.  They've been arrogant and negligent and it's going to have serious implications for the future of Sony in the video game market, no matter how people who wish that weren't so try to shrug it off.


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (May 3, 2011)

So, where are the people who were making fun of "Anonymous", saying they cant do jack shit other than DDoS attacks? Calling them bunch of script kiddies hiding in their moms basement, lol.
I am damn sure there were many of them.


----------



## fluffykiwi (May 3, 2011)

This is a separate hack, that happened BEFORE the PSN hack, but they only found out when investigating the PSN hack.

Totally different servers and thus showing that Sony's security was poor in general, not just for the Playstation 3.  Not only were they hacked, but they didnt even know they were hacked.  

This time at least they seem to know credit card info, and other bank info was stolen.

btw nothing to link this with the PS3 being hacked as far as I know or the Anonymous group, who denied any involvement with even the PSN hack.


----------



## BlueStar (May 3, 2011)

Tanveer said:
			
		

> So, where are the people who were making fun of "Anonymous", saying they cant do jack shit other than DDoS attacks? Calling them bunch of script kiddies hiding in their moms basement, lol.
> I am damn sure there were many of them.



Anonymous said before the hack they weren't going to disrupt PSN any more, and they've repeatedly denied responsibility for the breach.


----------



## Evo.lve (May 3, 2011)

It's kinda funny how Nintendo is now the top for online services lol!

Sony = fucked up
Microsoft = paid (but really good)
Nintendo = nothing -.-


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (May 3, 2011)

fluffykiwi said:
			
		

> This is a separate hack, that happened BEFORE the PSN hack, but they only found out when investigating the PSN hack.
> 
> Totally different servers and thus showing that Sony's security was poor, not just for the Playstation 3.  Not only were they hacked, but they didnt even know they were hacked.
> 
> ...


I see.
Meh, I might aswell get another 360 for Xbox Live.
I dont think Sony can do anything soon enough.. I already had to report one of my credit cards being stolen. Just too much hassle -.-.


----------



## TheYummyKenshin (May 3, 2011)

Tanveer said:
			
		

> So, where are the people who were making fun of "Anonymous", saying they cant do jack shit other than DDoS attacks? Calling them bunch of script kiddies hiding in their moms basement, lol.
> I am damn sure there were many of them.



"Anonymous" in general only uses DDoS attacks using that LOIC program thing for their operations.  The person(s) who did this probably doesn't belong to "Anonymous" but is rather an anonymous hacker trying to profit from Sony's poor security.  My guess he has ties to some sort of crime ring specializing in identity thief which is what this large database would be good for.  

In general, if you were a thief, wouldn't you want your identity to remain anonymous?  I mean it would defeat the whole purpose of committing a crime if everyone knew who you were and where to find you.  The last thing the person(s) who did this needs is a big red arrow over his head telling people to arrest him.


----------



## shakirmoledina (May 3, 2011)

i think the hackers are now doing this purposely to show the incompetence of sony relative to their efforts these days (cases and all). They might want to say that we hate sony and they deserve to be hated.
Imagine all the ppl who have stored "something" with sony.


----------



## TheYummyKenshin (May 3, 2011)

Hmm, since both the PSN and SoE were hacked.  I wonder if the hackers also tried to target Sony's online store?  Actually I wonder how good the security is in all the other Sony branches in general?


----------



## findonovan95 (May 3, 2011)

stanleyopar2000 said:
			
		

> demonicstrife said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



+1


----------



## GranolaBar (May 3, 2011)

Oh Sony.....when will you fix this mess? 

Everyone will do this once this keeps on going:






 then after 1 week  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 then after 3 weeks


----------



## Stigmatic (May 3, 2011)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> Update, 9:03PM EST: SOE has provided us with the following statement, in which it confirms that its user data was stolen as part of the original intrusion -- not a second attack. "While the two systems are distinct and operated separately, given that they are both under the SONY umbrella, there is some degree of architecture that overlaps. The intrusions were similar in nature. This is NOT a second attack; new information has been discovered as part of our ongoing investigation of the external intrusion in April."


 - Jostiq added this update.


----------



## Veristical Blaze (May 3, 2011)

I already never even trusted Sony to get my money(never bought any playstation, f*cked up things they're). But now I see only more reason to just go Nintendo or Microsoft's Xbox...


----------



## Tonitonichopchop (May 3, 2011)

I still stand by my case this could be the end of Sony. Not that I want that to happen, but no matter what, this will be a big stain on their record. Even the non-hack users are being affected now, so Sony better be able to bounce back quickly.


----------



## Stewy12 (May 3, 2011)

Tonitonichopchop said:
			
		

> I still stand by my case this could be the end of Sony. Not that I want that to happen, but no matter what, this will be a big stain on their record. Even the non-hack users are being affected now, so Sony better be able to bounce back quickly.



I very much doubt that this will be the end of Sony but it's surely done some mega serious damage to their rep as a  company, it's just one big fucking mess.........


----------



## Theraima (May 3, 2011)

Wow man, thats gotta hurt..


----------



## FireGrey (May 3, 2011)

Everyone is saying that Sony is handling it so poorly and saying that it will have major damage on their reputation and "could be the end of sony".
Well most the PS3 fans are just like "Oh damn when will PSN come back on i wanna play some CoD".
And everyone would of fergotten all about this in a month.
A few weeks of no PSN isn't too bad.
the credit card people?
well they are idiot for saving their credit card info.
Just buy a $30 PSN card insteed of risking your credit card >.>


----------



## R4Liam (May 3, 2011)

I agree with the above comment. The only thing this has proven is how much I miss PSN when I don't use it. I am fine without it but miss a bit of CoD once in a while (despite how annoying that game can be). It doesn't make me want to go out and buy the Xbox 360. I will never do that!


----------



## FireGrey (May 3, 2011)

Well i just bought Black Ops the other day.
So an upside to things is that it's given me an excuse to play the campaign.
I finished the campaign and i am doing it on veteran now.
I'm so glad it's not like world at war's veteran mode


----------



## terminator99 (May 3, 2011)

I think SONY should give every user a free £50 to spend on PSN store on anything they want as soon as they fix this major problem.


----------



## BlueStar (May 3, 2011)

FireGrey said:
			
		

> well they are idiot for saving their credit card info.
> 
> Just buy a $30 PSN card insteed of risking your credit card >.>



And what if the company you buy the PSN card from has an absolutely useless security policy as well and loses your card details?  Oh, I guess you should go and withdraw some cash and buy it with paper money?  What if the operator of the cashpoint hasn't done any background checking on the cheap company it used to make the machine and the factory workers installed code to steal your card details?  Haha, stupid person for using a cashpoint or buying something with a credit card, right?

This idea that it's somehow the fault of customers for having this crazy notion that a large company should be able to keep a hold of their details without organised criminals getting their hands on them is utterly stupid.  Unless you live in the woods trading berries and bearskins, in 2011 you cannot survive without some form of electronic money and your details being on the systems of companies you do business with.  It is not unreasonable for companies to be expected to keep these details safe and be held accountable for when they don't.


----------



## youngrex (May 3, 2011)

sony didnt get attacked twice this was all around the same attack http://www.tgdaily.com/games-and-entertain...a-second-attack


----------



## youngrex (May 3, 2011)

terminator99 said:
			
		

> I think SONY should give every user a free £50 to spend on PSN store on anything they want as soon as they fix this major problem.



heres the problem with that psn is free to play online so your sol on the other hand if you had to pay to play online like xbox then yes you could say they should give you something in return


----------



## Strider (May 3, 2011)

youngrex said:
			
		

> heres the problem with that psn is free to play online so your sol on the other hand if you had to pay to play online like xbox then yes you could say they should give you something in return



So if it's free it's okay to sloppily handle personal data and misuse your customers trust?


----------



## BlueStar (May 3, 2011)

youngrex said:
			
		

> terminator99 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sony aren't running those servers as a charity to gamers.  They're run with the profit they make from games and systems, and in turn the online service increases the amount people are willing to pay for those products from Sony.  You pay for the online service when you buy your consoles and games. Without being a Sony customer and giving them money you don't get to use PSN any more than someone who doesn't give money to MS can use XBL.


----------



## naved.islam14 (May 3, 2011)

ShadowSoldier said:
			
		

> Is sony being hacked considered news worthy any more?


----------



## Styles420 (May 3, 2011)

terminator99 said:
			
		

> I think SONY should give every user a free £50 to spend on PSN store on anything they want as soon as they fix this major problem.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



How about, if it's free, you're getting what you pay for?

Or another way to look at it - whenever a customer isn't satisfied, they demand their money back for the service that disappointed them. So go demand your money back for your subscription to the network - the check wouldn't be worth the cost of the paper it's printed on, so you'll be paid - INSTANTLY - in cash


----------



## BlueStar (May 3, 2011)

Styles420 said:
			
		

> Why not withdraw the cash directly from a teller at your own bank?
> 
> Why should you have to?  What if the teller is corrupt and empties your bank account, your fault for using the teller?
> 
> ...



How about you read my post above?  How about the money Sony makes from running its online service, from the developers who pay to market their games/movies etc to YOU, the, consumer, which they pay Sony for with the money they get from YOUR pocket?  The consoles and online games that would not have been bought if it wasn't for the online aspect?  Again, stop talking as if Sony run PSN as a personal favour to the people whose data they've lost.  They run it for the same reason they run any other part of their business, because it brings them in money.

Facebook, google, your email provider, a lot of services are "free" - more free than Sony, which requires you to buy their games and hardware to use it, as well as be bombarded with adverts for the games and servicves you can buy through it.  It's fine for these companies to lose your data, and if they do there shouldn't be any consequences because you 'get what you pay for' and there's no money to be refunded anyway, in spite of the fact they make billions from these services they provide?


----------



## Fishaman P (May 3, 2011)

I could see Sony going under because of this.


----------



## defrb (May 3, 2011)

"put some more Millions in securing your stuff before you start a war"
sony is disrespectfull to all his consumers, they try to make it the consumers fault to trust sony?? thats sick man


----------



## gamefan5 (May 3, 2011)

Oh WOW!. This is... This is... Epic FAIL!!! If this continues, they could go down. Something tells me that this is not a coincidence... Someone's out to get them...
Even though I'm not a Sony fanboy, I never expected that one of the most powerful companies in the world would be subject to hacking and cyber-attacks. This is NOT a good year for Sony.


----------



## Nollog (May 4, 2011)

FireGrey said:
			
		

> Everyone is saying that Sony is handling it so poorly and saying that it will have major damage on their reputation and "could be the end of sony".
> Well most the PS3 fans are just like "Oh damn when will PSN come back on i wanna play some CoD".
> And everyone would of fergotten all about this in a month.
> A few weeks of no PSN isn't too bad.
> ...


Hey let me use your retort against you.

Why don't you buy an xbox 360 and a live account to play cod online while psn's down?
well "they are idiot" for saving cod data on ps3.

You'd probably miss the point on this post if I left it at that, so:
Just because something suits your personal circumstances, doesn't mean it applies to everyone.


----------



## FireGrey (May 4, 2011)

BlueStar said:
			
		

> FireGrey said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You are exaggerating too much...
It's not like Sony has been completely useless in this situation.
Imagine if it were Nintendo in their position (which releases a new firmware like every 3 months 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )
And I think you are using this as an excuse to troll sony.
I were a nintendo fanboy who hated the PS3 before, but then i got one and it's lots of fun.
A few weeks of no PSN down doesn't meen NO PSN ON PS3.
It just meens PSN isn't available for a few weeks >.>


----------



## BlueStar (May 4, 2011)

FireGrey said:
			
		

> And I think you are using this as an excuse to troll sony.



And I think you simply don't understand how negligent they are, and you're guilty of projection.  Maybe your average kid only cares about not being able to play games, but I don't think Sony's userbase, or the courts, are going to be so forgiving.

As for "But it's freeeee", as well as the posts I made above about how it's _not_ actually free, why do you think people were putting their credit card details in?  Because they were buying stuff, stuff that wasn't 'free' from Sony's service.


----------



## FireGrey (May 4, 2011)

BlueStar said:
			
		

> FireGrey said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


But the 'payed' stuff can still be used.
It's not like they are missing out on PAYED services.
It's just that they cannot buy anything while PSN is down.
Anyway it's pretty pathetic to just go on this thread to attack sony.


----------

